# Would you purchase from Brownhills



## Steamdrivenandy

There's been a lot of news and hot air expended about Brownhills over recent days.

I know we had a Brownhills poll recently courtesy of Mandy & Dave but this one is to see whether MHF members would be willing to use their services and to identify if this opinion has been influenced by posts about Brownhills on MHF.

Andy

Edit unfortunately it seems that you can only vote on one option per post so the questions about whether you were influenced by MHF has had to be deleted.
SDA


----------



## mikeyv

The question doesn't read right to me, it's partly about now, partly about the future?
For myself, there's no way I'd buy now, but two years down the line, who can know for sure?


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

mikeyv said:


> The question doesn't read right to me, it's partly about now, partly about the future?
> For myself, there's no way I'd buy now, but two years down the line, who can know for sure?


I know what you mean Mikeyv. I thought about it quite a while before wording it that way.

No one can know the future and you can only base your response on what you know at present, so that's why I asked 'As things stand'.

Andy


----------



## duxdeluxe

They are aware of their terrible reputation to date, have an action plan to deal with it and as the biggest MH dealer in the country still have big buying power. A really good discount now would be really tempting to anyone, irrespective of worries of what would happen if things go wrong. I would take the risk as many MH's don't have problems - we tend to only hear about the bad ones.

Let's face it - this business needs major companies such as this. I just hope that they bravely take a leaf out of the Swift/Johns Cross books. If they did, they would be on to a winner, albeit with some short term grief.

Come on Brownhills - you are probably reading this, so please demonstrate that your action plan has teeth. 

My answer is "yes", if the price is right


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

Here we go again.

More advice for Brownhills.

I don't know about you but if I was Tom Booth I'd get some new personal photos done (artona?). The mags and website always show him in a suit climbing into a van. He looks like an alien (no offence intended). Relax man, nobody (well nearly nobody) gets into a motorhome in a suit, smart casual is what you need and the punters will identify with you much better.

AND

That's another thing I noticed at Newark. Some people in varieties/bits of Brownhills uniform but the shark salesmen in suits. It's just not right for a leisure company and breeds distrust and dislike. When I see a salesman in casual corporate clothes I relax and think that he understands me. When I see a salesman in a suit or collar and tie (with or without perma tan and gold jewellery) I button up, bristle, get rude and brush past. I know they may mean well (possibly) and may be psychologically scarred for life by my rejection (oh yeah) but that's how they affect me.

So Tom.

Get a polo shirt and get ALL your staff in a relaxed uniform. It represents what you're trying to sell after all.

Andy


----------



## 101776

leave the salesmen in suits....it makes them easier to avoid...!

I voted no.

I would have to see a total 100% change of attitude towards people before I would even think about buying from there.....


----------



## Mixy

You forgot the hair gel Steamdrivenandy, get rid of the hair gel folks when you are getting rid of the sharp suits. They remind me of that guy who played the spiv in 'Dad's Arrmy'. Oh yes and the clip boards too :x

There was a comment on another thread on this matter where someone said that some people wouldn't be happy with a sack of gold with each motorcaravan from Brownhills because they would complain it was too heavy, well how about a bucket of oil ----- lighter, probably worth more and much better prospects for capital growth :lol:

I voted yes.


----------



## locovan

*brownhills*

http://www.brownhills.co.uk/news-brownhills-managment-buyout-secures-investment-for-growth.htm


----------



## keithfw

I voted NO and I never will buy from them. It's the same old company with the same old management - it must be if the management have bought it! They seem to walk around more like the Mafia than motorhome specialists.

I found them to be aggressive, rude and not really interested in selling me a motorhome - all they wanted was to sign me up for finance I did not want so I walked away.


----------



## Mixy

Strange how different people get different reactions and impressions, they never once mentioned finance during any of the three times I have dealt with them and I have always had the best price for my trade-ins from them beating all other dealers by, at least £3000 each time. We were at Newark last week before the Peterbouough show and stayed on the free campsite for two nIghts whilst a service and some warranty work was done, we spent a lot of time in the showroom over the two days and only once were we approached and that was only to see if we needed help. When we said no we were left alone until we asked some questions and even then nobody was rude or pushy. All our deals have been cash and finance has never been suggested.​
Mixy


----------



## Sonesta

Hi,

Although we have bought both our 2 vehicles from Brownhills we have sadly ended up going elsewhere for any warranty work with our latest motorhome due to us becoming increasingly dissillusioned and disappointed with Brownhills aftersales and service etc. However, although I would NOT buy from them at this present moment in time I cannot honestly say I would NEVER buy from them ever again because if things were to improve I would certainly be prepared to give them another chance! 

At the moment we are not looking to change our current vehicle and cannot see us doing so for some time yet (we have only had it since September and must say we are delighted with it) but if Brownhill's reputation improves and the feedback (once the new management team has had the chance to get all their new ideas in motion) is mostly positive, then of course I would definitely consider buying from them again in the future! To be honest I think most people would give them another chance if there was a noticeable improvement - so I suppose now it is all down to the new team to work hard, learn from past mistakes and rebuild Brownhill's reputation so that they can tempt lost and disappointed customers back in through their doors again!

I genuinely do wish them good luck and I really do hope they do turn it all around as we used to love visiting their showroom and the accessory shop and to us it was a like a little day out where we would spend a few hours looking around and then sit and have lunch in their spotlessly clean Bistro. If our van was ever in for any work and we had booked to stay on their overnight facilities, these too we found to be absolutely excellent with the showers & indoor swimming pool and so we do miss our little jaunts over to their Newark branch!

Get it right this time Brownhills and with any luck you will be back on to a winner - get it wrong and it will be curtains for sure!

Sue


----------



## LazyRover

When I have the requisite number of posts to allow me to vote then I will vote NO.  

One of the reason for joining a forum, other than the camaraderie, it to 
"gain wisdom from the experience of others" 
and my currently learned wisdom says No. 

Rgds


----------



## wakk44

I haven't voted as I am sitting on the fence and seeing how things transpire.Brownhills are certainly aware of their poor reputation and it looks like they want to turn things round.

The poll should have a 'maybe' option which would have got my vote.At this moment in time it's a definite no but if things improve in the future then it could be a possibility.

Steve


----------



## UncleNorm

I can think of many better places to which I could go to be rudely insulted.

No.


----------



## seamusog

Steamdrivenandy said:


> Here we go again.
> 
> More advice for Brownhills.
> 
> I don't know about you but if I was Tom Booth I'd get some new personal photos done (artona?). The mags and website always show him in a suit climbing into a van. He looks like an alien (no offence intended). Relax man, nobody (well nearly nobody) gets into a motorhome in a suit, smart casual is what you need and the punters will identify with you much better.
> 
> AND
> 
> That's another thing I noticed at Newark. Some people in varieties/bits of Brownhills uniform but the shark salesmen in suits. It's just not right for a leisure company and breeds distrust and dislike. When I see a salesman in casual corporate clothes I relax and think that he understands me. When I see a salesman in a suit or collar and tie (with or without perma tan and gold jewellery) I button up, bristle, get rude and brush past. I know they may mean well (possibly) and may be psychologically scarred for life by my rejection (oh yeah) but that's how they affect me.
> 
> So Tom.
> 
> Get a polo shirt and get ALL your staff in a relaxed uniform. It represents what you're trying to sell after all.
> 
> Andy


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: nice one andy.


----------



## 88735

Voted Yes


Although not in the market for a new motor home Brownhills will be my first port of call.

Good luck to them, I wish them every success in the future because if they make it work the motor home industry can only benefit.


----------



## hilldweller

>> Would you purchase from Brownhills

If you want the right answer you need to put the right question.


Yes, I'll buy a bottle of toilet fluid tomorrow.


----------



## Zebedee

wakk44 said:


> I haven't voted as I am sitting on the fence and seeing how things transpire.Brownhills are certainly aware of their poor reputation and it looks like they want to turn things round.
> 
> The poll should have a 'maybe' option which would have got my vote.At this moment in time it's a definite no but if things improve in the future then it could be a possibility.
> 
> Steve


That's me too.

They are in the "Pending" tray at the moment, and will be offered a fair chance to improve - and some time in which to do so.

I haven't voted either, since I am very unlikely to buy from them anyway, as I am very satisfied with our present and much more local dealer.

If he gave up the dealership, then I would not rule Brownhills out, assuming they do extract their collective digits and earn a decent reputation once more.

Cheers Andy


----------



## 101405

*poll*

This poll should not be allowed, you have no right to infringe on this dealers business in this way, this is up to its customers to make their own minds up about the service they have received or not received and complain in person to the dealer. not stop new customers buying from them who might be happy with the service they get, unless you the owners of this site have undertaken a fair and proper review of the services given buy this dealer, you could be held to have Affected the trading position of this dealer,


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

hilldweller said:


> >> Would you purchase from Brownhills
> 
> If you want the right answer you need to put the right question.
> 
> Yes, I'll buy a bottle of toilet fluid tomorrow.


HD

There is no 'right' answer, I just want the answer that the considered voice of MHF members provides as an indicator of the size of hill Tom Booth has to climb.

I personally didn't state 'a van' as I felt it should be an indication of whether MHFers would buy anything at all from them.

I'm not sure how many paid up members we have these days but they tend to be committed (in the nicest possible sense) motorhomers and if they end up voting 'No' 2 to 1 then that's a heckuva lot of core business they ain't gonna get. Relying on innocent newbies to grow the value of the business isn't going to work, especially in a climate where peoples houses are falling in value and the economy in general is under pressure.

As I said elsewhere companies get very, very few opportunities to shine for an individual customer. If they don't grab each and every one as they occur they've probably lost that customer for ever and several acquaintances as well. Good customer service is about making that experience special so that the customer is committed to you.

Why do I use John Lewis? Years ago on collecting a pair of scales from repair at their Watford store I noticed some damage that had occurred on unpacking the repair. The assistant apologised profusely and walked straight over to the shelf and gave me a brand new one. No referral to the manager, no credit note, no wait, no argument, no snide comment. She knew she had the authority and back up from management to do the right thing. Simple but very, very effective. Since then, whenever possible, I've used JL and Waitrose ever since.

Andy


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

*Re: poll*



silversurfa said:


> This poll should not be allowed, you have no right to infringe on this dealers business in this way, this is up to its customers to make their own minds up about the service they have received or not received and complain in person to the dealer. not stop new customers buying from them who might be happy with the service they get, unless you the owners of this site have undertaken a fair and proper review of the services given buy this dealer, you could be held to have Affected the trading position of this dealer,


Not sure if you're being serious or trying to wind us up Silversurfa.

Admittedly I personally feel some anymosity towards Brownhills because of the the attitude of the sales people at Newark when I visited for the first time about three weeks ago.

However the poll is trying to be objective and isn't steering anyone in any particular direction. I can't influence the poll and it's up to each voter to decide their own view. I think it's perfectly valid to measure such things in the light of the publicity and interest there's been in the motorhoming world over recent days.

Andy


----------



## parigby

*Re: poll*



silversurfa said:


> This poll should not be allowed, you have no right to infringe on this dealers business in this way, this is up to its customers to make their own minds up about the service they have received or not received and complain in person to the dealer. not stop new customers buying from them who might be happy with the service they get, unless you the owners of this site have undertaken a fair and proper review of the services given buy this dealer, you could be held to have Affected the trading position of this dealer,


It would not surprise me to find out, that the majority of people who have voted in this poll, are / have been customers of the company in question ; and how can a poll "stop new customers buying from them" , unless you are suggesting that most on here do not have minds of their own. You would appear to have a very low opinion of some MHF members.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

Zebedee said:


> wakk44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't voted as I am sitting on the fence and seeing how things transpire.Brownhills are certainly aware of their poor reputation and it looks like they want to turn things round.
> 
> The poll should have a 'maybe' option which would have got my vote.At this moment in time it's a definite no but if things improve in the future then it could be a possibility.
> 
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> That's me too.
> 
> They are in the "Pending" tray at the moment, and will be offered a fair chance to improve - and some time in which to do so.
> 
> I haven't voted either, since I am very unlikely to buy from them anyway, as I am very satisfied with our present and much more local dealer.
> 
> If he gave up the dealership, then I would not rule Brownhills out, assuming they do extract their collective digits and earn a decent reputation once more.
> 
> Cheers Andy
Click to expand...

The 'not having a branch locally' and 'not thinking of changing vans' arguments are perfectly valid Dave.

However lots of people buy vans from dealers hundreds of miles from home and lots of people make judgements about a dealership even though they have no intention of purchasing in the near future.

I s'pose I'm asking you to consider everything you know and decide whether you would or wouldn't if you were in the market. After all if Brownhills are to get your business they've got to overcome your natural inclination to use a local dealer.

Maybe I should've put a third option for 'Maybe'.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## hilldweller

Steamdrivenandy said:


> I personally didn't state 'a van' as I felt it should be an indication of whether MHFers would buy anything at all from them.


Anyone who has been on this forum for more than a minute will have a much improved attitude towards buying. This is a wonderful thing.

When we purchased our first SH van from Barrons I put in writing what we had agreed and when we arrived to collect went through the list before handing over the cheque. To their credit, they did everything, on time and did not hint at payment until they spent nearly two hours familiarising us with the van.

Haven't I seen postings on here where a deal has been done hundreds of miles away without even visiting the dealership ? Now that is the height of optimism, though I suspect no-one suspects the number of crooks out there selling MHs, some must have been thrown out of The Union of Double Glazing Salesman for bad conduct.


----------



## Zebedee

Steamdrivenandy said:


> I s'pose I'm asking you to consider everything you know and decide whether you would or wouldn't if you were in the market. After all if Brownhills are to get your business they've got to overcome your natural inclination to use a local dealer.
> 
> Maybe I should've put a third option for 'Maybe'.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Andy


Hi Andy

Possibly even better to include an "It depends" option.

What I am saying (I think) is - at the moment I would not, because they have clearly got a few problems to address.

However, give them a fair chance and if they put things right within a few months or so, then why not buy from them?

I realise if everyone followed this lead they would have problems between now and when they (hopefully) do get things fixed, but I don't think I would buy anything very expensive at the moment, especially if it may need after sales service.

I think that's as fair as I can be. They certainly should be given a chance to fix things, and perhaps this will prove to be the "fresh start" we would all welcome.

If it is, then I would have no hesitation in spending large quantities of my hard-earned with them, but not I think until my confidence in them has been restored a little.

That's fair isn't it?

Cheers


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

Zebedee said:


> Steamdrivenandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I s'pose I'm asking you to consider everything you know and decide whether you would or wouldn't if you were in the market. After all if Brownhills are to get your business they've got to overcome your natural inclination to use a local dealer.
> 
> Maybe I should've put a third option for 'Maybe'.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Andy
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Andy
> 
> Possibly even better to include an "It depends" option.
> 
> What I am saying (I think) is - at the moment I would not, because they have clearly got a few problems to address.
> 
> However, give them a fair chance and if they put things right within a few months or so, then why not buy from them?
> 
> I realise if everyone followed this lead they would have problems between now and when they (hopefully) do get things fixed, but I don't think I would buy anything very expensive at the moment, especially if it may need after sales service.
> 
> I think that's as fair as I can be. They certainly should be given a chance to fix things, and perhaps this will prove to be the "fresh start" we would all welcome.
> 
> If it is, then I would have no hesitation in spending large quantities of my hard-earned with them, but not I think until my confidence in them has been restored a little.
> 
> That's fair isn't it?
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

That's v fair Dave but i s'pose we wouldn't get many votes at all on that basis.

I guess what I'm asking for is your gut instinct answer.

In your case Dave your gut instinct is more deeply considered and maybe less instinctive one way or the other.

Andy


----------



## Sonesta

*Re: poll*



silversurfa said:


> This poll should not be allowed, you have no right to infringe on this dealers business in this way, this is up to its customers to make their own minds up about the service they have received or not received and complain in person to the dealer. not stop new customers buying from them who might be happy with the service they get, unless you the owners of this site have undertaken a fair and proper review of the services given buy this dealer, you could be held to have Affected the trading position of this dealer,


There is another way of looking at such polls as this though Silversurfa and I know it I were one of the new owners of Brownhills I would glean a lot of useful information from a forum such as this and use it to my company's advantage and see what or where we could improve things for the better. Call it market research or whatever but surely by listening to customers either potential or past ones, they can see what and where their strengths and weaknesses lie and hopefully this will allow them to give their customers exactly what they are looking and asking for?

Maybe, another useful move would be for Brownhills to join MHF's like other companies have done and answer people's queries as directly and as honestly as they can and like the Swift Group has proven this has gone down very well with many members of this forum and as a result Swift has gained the respect of many by their honest, caring and direct approach and the speedy response in which they have answered many of the members on here who have seen fit to post their many queries and questions!

People are entitled to post of their own personal experiences, whether they be good or bad regarding a particular company and I personally (as I am sure others do) welcome such information and find it very helpful when trying to decide where or who to purchase a particular item from? Let's face it, all of us want to try and make sure that when we are making any major purchase of any kind that we are buying from a company with an excellent and reliable reputation and none of us want to buy from someone who has let many of their customers down.

It is only human nature to want to do our homework before forking out for anything isn't it and we all do this either one way or another, I am quite sure? You only have to visit your local newsagents and ask yourself why it is that there are hundreds of different publications on sale each month giving reviews on all manners of products and gadgets? And most of us prefer to rely on word of mouth for services such as builders and plumbers etc and how often do you regret just picking a cowboy plumber out of the ads in the local paper? I know we have done and we much prefer to use someone who has a good reputation in the town and who friends and neighbours have used and can vouch for! Now of course with today's modern technology we now have the internet and forums such as MHF have sprung up all over and once again this is yet another useful media tool for selecting tradesman and companies that fellow enthusiasts have used and can pass on their opinions both good and bad of to the rest of us. I see nothing at all wrong with this and as far as I am concerened it provides a much needed and much appreciated information portal and certainly offers reassurance to many of us who are in the dark as to where the best place is to go for the particular product they are looking for.

Admittedly you will get unfair and unecessary comments sometimes but that's life and some folk just love a ole good moan don't they? However, I think if things go too far then the mods know when to pull the plug and either lock or remove posts as they see fit. In general I believe the company reports section of this forum works brilliantly and I for one think it is a fantastic tool and believe it does far more good than harm!

Sue


----------



## LazyRover

*Re: poll*



silversurfa said:


> This poll should not be allowed, you have no right to infringe on this dealers business in this way, this is up to its customers to make their own minds up about the service they have received or not received and complain in person to the dealer. not stop new customers buying from them who might be happy with the service they get, unless you the owners of this site have undertaken a fair and proper review of the services given buy this dealer, you could be held to have Affected the trading position of this dealer,


I haven't owned a MH for more than 25 but I have been researching the US market for the last 3 years.

As a newbie to the UK MH market, this is EXACTLY the kind of poll I'm looking for. The reason is quite simple.....

If I'm going to spend upwards of 35K of my hard earned cash then I certainly want to know what level of service I can expect. I only want to deal with those who have near perfect customer satisfaction. It is achievable. This american Company, from whom I had originally intended to buy, has done so.

At this time, Brownhills are a long way short of my requirements.

Rgds


----------



## Sonesta

*Re: poll*



LazyRover said:


> I haven't owned a MH for more than 25 but I have been researching the US market for the last 3 years.
> 
> As a newbie to the UK MH market, this is EXACTLY the kind of poll I'm looking for. The reason is quite simple.....
> 
> If I'm going to spend upwards of 35K of my hard earned cash then I certainly want to know what level of service I can expect. I only want to deal with those who have near perfect customer satisfaction. It is achievable. This american Company, from whom I had originally intended to buy, has done so.
> 
> At this time, Brownhills are a long way short of my requirements.
> 
> Rgds


Good luck withyour search for your UK motorhome and please keep us posted on which model you end up going for. You'll get some good advice on here - that's for sure!

Sue


----------



## 96299

Personaly,I would never ever buy from Brownhills after all what I`ve read about them,even if they are a different company using the same name.I would probably never buy one from any of the big names,preffering the smaller family run dealers with a more personal touch.Just my 2p worth.  

steve


----------



## 107088

Andy, I have absolutely no idea if I would or not.

At the moment, with the less positive reactions from members compared to the more positive, I would simply be,too cautious to place my hard earned on Brownhills table.

_*but*_

and its a big but, if I were in the market for another M/H, and the following criteria were seen at a Brownhills, i.e.

Big discount off price, compared to other sources outside the group
The absolute make, model, spec and year,
If I used ( and applied, unlike normal) the excellent check list I found on the forum. If I personnally checked the vehicle over, with somebody with me,
and if it was the same vehicle and I checked it all over again before the drive off.....

then frankly,

probably, I would, yes.


----------



## 108526

I voted no! mostly because I havn't got enough money to loose if all was to go wrong. But I'm not impressed by the MBO announcment given by Brownhills, simply because it doesn't even mention administration. Seems that they're not telling the truth before the "new" business is up and running.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

Zoe68 said:


> I voted no! mostly because I havn't got enough money to loose if all was to go wrong. But I'm not impressed by the MBO announcment given by Brownhills, simply because it doesn't even mention administration. Seems that they're not telling the truth before the "new" business is up and running.


Steady on Zoe I think they told the truth but just didn't elaborate on the bits they didn't want their less switched on customers to hear. It's called spin and everybody uses it these days I'm afraid.

Andy


----------



## 108526

I like plain honesty Andy, They have a clean slate, why not mention it?


I'm nosey and want to know the ins and outs of a company who could be taking £40,000 off my hands

Zoe


----------



## 94055

I have voted and it is a Yes. (Hymer UK, same company) In fact I bought at the Peterborough show. I was fully aware of the MBO and trusted my contact and also a fellow MHF'rs contact.

Do not think all at Newark are the same either, we had a nightmare of a salesman and could not believe his offer. I just went about contacting the right person and it got sorted. I spoke to them and would have dealt with them at Newark on the New van if our contact from Hymer had not been at the show.

I have had all of my problems sorted out at Newark and Hymer, It is not always there fault.

One question I would like to ask is, what % of accuracy do you expect?
By that I mean, all who want to slag off or had *no intentions* of buying from them would probably vote no. So that is swaying the result in favour of a no. 
All of the fence voters have not voted so they will not effect it. 
The Yes voters may vote but not all will post due to the possibility of load of abuse thrown at them.

Steve


----------



## parigby

SandJ said:


> I have voted and it is a Yes. (Hymer UK, same company) In fact I bought at the Peterborough show. I was fully aware of the MBO and trusted my contact and also a fellow MHF'rs contact.
> 
> Do not think all at Newark are the same either, we had a nightmare of a salesman and could not believe his offer. I just went about contacting the right person and it got sorted. I spoke to them and would have dealt with them at Newark on the New van if our contact from Hymer had not been at the show.
> 
> I have had all of my problems sorted out at Newark and Hymer, It is not always there fault.
> 
> One question I would like to ask is, what % of accuracy do you expect?
> By that I mean, all who want to slag off or had *no intentions* of buying from them would probably vote no. So that is swaying the result in favour of a no.
> All of the fence voters have not voted so they will not effect it.
> The Yes voters may vote but not all will post due to the possibility of load of abuse thrown at them.
> 
> Steve


Sorry Steve, but l just don't get the last paragraph. Why would others on here throw abuse at people he voted " yes ". You don't have to post on here after you have voted, so no one knows who has voted yes or no, if the votee ( if that is the right word ) decides not to post.

Having looked back over the thread, l can't see that any abuse has been thrown at anyone. Comment maybe, but abuse no.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

I've been having a little mull over all the comments and thoughts about this poll.

I suppose what we're trying to ascertain here is who would and who would not buy from Brownhills at present. In other words given all that's happened over the last week and given the promises made by the Directors WOULD YOU BUY FROM THEM. 

I guess this should do away with the 'don't knows' who won't vote because they don't know what things will be like in future. 

It was probably silly of me to include the future in the poll question. I'm sorry.

Whatever that ratio might end up as is an indicator to Brownhills of where they've got to climb from to rebuild the business.

Andy


----------



## 94055

parigby said:


> The Yes voters may vote but not all will post due to the possibility of load of abuse thrown at them.
> 
> Steve


Sorry Steve, but l just don't get the last paragraph. Why would others on here throw abuse at people he voted " yes ". You don't have to post on here after you have voted, so no one knows who has voted yes or no, if the votee ( if that is the right word ) decides not to post.

Having looked back over the thread, l can't see that any abuse has been thrown at anyone. Comment maybe, but abuse no.[/quote]

Sorry if it looked like i was saying abuse on this paticular topic, this was not my intention. I stated the comments due to the fact that, on other Brownhills threads if you voice your opinion in favour of them then you get varying degrees of comments. Some are...OTT...some are not
I know they do not have to post and can just vote as a lot have. 
I started a Hymer/Brownhills support thread look at the number of replies. 
see

>>Here<<

Steve


----------



## lancia

The limit of my business with Brownhills (Hymer UK acctually) has only been to the value of a few hundred pounds with the parts dept. over the telephone.

The service has always been good, and the really pleasing thing is that they have lots of spares for Hymers, and what they dont have seems to come quickly from Germany. Now I think this is good considering the MH in question is 18 years old.

The type of business I have done with Brownhills is normally the way in which you find out if a company is OK to deal with, this meaning that they were interested in looking after service and small ticket sales.

I always speak as I find, so I would consider buying a MH from Brownhills.

Barrie


----------



## parigby

lancia said:


> The limit of my business with Brownhills (Hymer UK acctually) has only been to the value of a few hundred pounds with the parts dept. over the telephone.
> 
> The service has always been good, and the really pleasing thing is that they have lots of spares for Hymers, and what they dont have seems to come quickly from Germany. Now I think this is good considering the MH in question is 18 years old.
> 
> The type of business I have done with Brownhills is normally the way in which you find out if a company is OK to deal with, this meaning that they were interested in looking after service and small ticket sales.
> 
> I always speak as I find, so I would consider buying a MH from Brownhills.
> 
> Barrie


I think this is where we begin to get into some of the difficulties that may be inherent in this type of poll, especially when it relates to someone like Brownhills.

The impression l get, and OK this maybe some sort of generalisation, is that if you are buying a Hymer from Brownhills, the level of service that you get can, more often than not, be superior to if you are buying from another branch of the company and your MH is say a Rapido / whatever.

In other words, Hymer is far more important to Brownhills than any other supplier, therefore additional care is taken with Hymer customers.

If l was considering buying a Hymer, would l contact Brownhills. In view of my past experience, and even believing that l may very well be treated better than, my answer would still be probably not.

OK my experience cost me something in the region of £5,000.00, in that l believe that Brownhills misrepresented the conversion age of a MH, Brownhills say they didn't.

Who is right and who is wrong doesn't now matter at this stage, but l have moved on and my custom has gone elsewhere.


----------



## RichardnGill

I voted yes and we are currently looking to replace ours either this year or early next.

Sure there might better dealers out there but there will be others that might be worse. We have had reasonable service from both Newark and North East branch's.

I have had far worse service from car dealers including VW & Ford. Also how many of the big car dealers have far more MBO's etc. and many people buy from them without a care in the world.

Lets give Brownhills a bit of space and judge them of there performance from now on. Even Brownhills deserve a chance to sort things out surely?

Richard...


----------



## 103618

We voted no, we have only purchased from them once, but never again, we avoid them at shows and will never step foot on their premises in the future, we are a couple in our early 40's and will proberbly spend £100,000 plus on replacements over the coming years, we had only minor problems with our van but they made such a pigs ear at sorting them out and their attitude was disgusting, it cost me £200 to put things right, What as it cost them ?


----------



## 108853

Blisters said:


> We voted no, we have only purchased from them once, but never again, we avoid them at shows and will never step foot on their premises in the future, we are a couple in our early 40's and will proberbly spend £100,000 plus on replacements over the coming years, we had only minor problems with our van but they made such a pigs ear at sorting them out and their attitude was disgusting, it cost me £200 to put things right, What as it cost them ?


just where do you go to get a Euromobile fixed? As far as I know they do not have the best UK coverage or parts back up?
Wha are the agents for them?


----------



## GerryD

If you look at any thread that has the name Brownhills in the title you will find that there are more against than for Brownhills. This is the nature of forums and the British public. We are a nation of complainers and will gladly relate a bad experience, only to forget to comment on the good.
If I were Tom Booth and his colleagues, I would take great encouragement from the fact that nearly a third of voters have said that they would buy from them.
Good luck to them, the industry needs dealers of all types. The massive presence of a company like Brownhills gets the Motorhome message to a wider audience. You don't have to buy, but if you want to compare lots of different models there is nowhere better than Newark.
Gerry


----------



## 102731

I wouldn't want to vote at this stage. Despite the plethora of bad experiences and venom on this and other sites as regards Brownhills I say give them a chance.
Those in charge now may have been subjected to the bullying that is becoming all too common in whatever business you care to mention. If you were threatened every time you wanted to side with the customer and put down every time you had an idea to help customers then you would toe the line and become like the bully. It would be interesting to hear from those who actually work or worked for Brownhills. After all does anyone here KNOW who held the power before the MBO?


----------



## 92859

*BH poll*

Greetings,



> Parigby wrote: Hymer is far more important to Brownhills than any other supplier, therefore additional care is taken with Hymer customers.


We were Hymer customers, we bought a brand new 644 from them, we did not manage to receive any care whatsoever from them, they made mistake after mistake and ruined our motorhome and almost a years camping, however we wanted a new Hymer 642 and after "speaking to Tom" and being promised better service in the future we were prepared to give them a second chance, but due to our last episode with them, we were left very disappointed,we would not now buy a candle from them.

A MBO, but it is the same management as before, they had plenty of time to "get it right" before this latest fiasco, why do you think that they will do any better now?


----------



## ash

*yes*

I have purchased two motorhomes from Brownhills Newark, and i would go back to them time and time again if the deal was right...


----------



## parigby

*Re: BH poll*



Humber-Traveller said:


> Greetings,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parigby wrote: Hymer is far more important to Brownhills than any other supplier, therefore additional care is taken with Hymer customers.
> 
> 
> 
> We were Hymer customers, we bought a brand new 644 from them, we did not manage to receive any care whatsoever from them, they made mistake after mistake and ruined our motorhome and almost a years camping, however we wanted a new Hymer 642 and after "speaking to Tom" and being promised better service in the future we were prepared to give them a second chance, but due to our last episode with them, we were left very disappointed,we would not now buy a candle from them.
> 
> A MBO, but it is the same management as before, they had plenty of time to "get it right" before this latest fiasco, why do you think that they will do any better now?
Click to expand...

Peter,

I don't happen to think at this point in time that they will do any better than before, afterall it is still the same management team.

All l was trying to do was to put some thought behind, why it appeared that most Hymer buyers were not displeased with the service they had received.

philip


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

Another thought that has come out of this thread.

As I understand it the current senior management team has been in charge at Brownhills for about a year.

Quite how the 'faceless enterprise syndrome' affected their actions and decisions prior to the MBO I'm not clear on. Now that the MBO has occurred I'd love to know what the same senior management team are going to do differently to improve the company's performance and the customer experience.

The much vaunted 7 point plan appears to be a wish list that was published several months ago, with no quantifiable targets that the business can be judged upon. Indeed any self respecting business should be working in the ways mentioned in the plan anyway. So there seems little new there.

After considering all that has gone on in the last week I'm left wondering 'What has changed?' apart, of course, for the poor suppliers to the old company who are left with a worrying wait for settlement of their outstanding invoices, which may never come.

Andy


----------



## GerryD

Interesting to note that there has been no comment from Swift, and one would assume that Brownhills are or were Swifts biggest dealer. If, by chance Swift were one of the manufacturers that Brownhills have ceased trading with then my opinion would change immediately.
Knowing the nightmares that owners have with foreign vans and spares, I would not rush to buy a German or French MH. I only own a CI because I know that Autotrail will sort things very efficiently.
Gerry


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

GerryD said:


> Interesting to note that there has been no comment from Swift, and one would assume that Brownhills are or were Swifts biggest dealer. If, by chance Swift were one of the manufacturers that Brownhills have ceased trading with then my opinion would change immediately.
> Knowing the nightmares that owners have with foreign vans and spares, I would not rush to buy a German or French MH. I only own a CI because I know that Autotrail will sort things very efficiently.
> Gerry


Well according to the most recent issue of Which MC (page 008) Brownhills had already dropped 'TEC, Eura Mobil, Hobby and Lunar (since autumn 2007)'. I'm not quite clear whether they've dropped six more brands or whether they counted these four in the six.

Mind you the same article says they're announcing a £20m financial restructure with £7m of new cash investment. Where that sits with the MBO and £46m I'm still trying to work out. In order to get into that issue of Which MC that announcement would have had to have been made by early to mid March, so seven weeks or more before the Administration and MBO etc.

It's all rather confusing.

Andy


----------



## Sonesta

Hi Everyone,

Well I for one think we can speculate and wonder forever and really it is just a case now of sitting back and waiting to see what (if anything)happens next? None of us know what Brownhills plans are at the moment and everything seems very hush hush from where I'm standing but I suppose that is to be expected during these early stages isn't it? To be honest I don't really care that much either if the truth be known but at the same time it would be nice if things did improve as the more choice there is out there for us all the better as far as I am concerned plus their Newark branch is not that far away from where we live either so from a purely selfish point of view it would suit us nicely if they really did get their act together. However, right now due to having been there, done that and got the tee shirt to prove it, I wouldn't part with a penny for any product from Brownhills. I have no idea whether things will improve or not or whether I will ever buy anything from them ever again but I will keep an open mind and see where they go from here!

Sue


----------



## parigby

Interesting point made with regard to Swift.

If you go onto Swift's website (Find a dealer) and insert Brownhills Newark post code, they do not show as dealers.

Yet if you go onto Brownhills site, they say they are Swift dealers ! But there again they are also still saying that they are dealers for TEC and others, when we are told they aren't.

So who's right, Swift or Brownhills - take your choice.


----------



## SwiftGroup

parigby said:


> Interesting point made with regard to Swift.
> 
> If you go onto Swift's website (Find a dealer) and insert Brownhills Newark post code, they do not show as dealers.
> 
> Yet if you go onto Brownhills site, they say they are Swift dealers ! But there again they are also still saying that they are dealers for TEC and others, when we are told they aren't.
> 
> So who's right, Swift or Brownhills - take your choice.


They are still a Swift group dealer and will remain so despite all that has gone on they have Swifts and my support.They would do well to listen to all the comments made on the Forum good and bad an act on them.Peter.


----------



## Mixy

GerryD said:


> Interesting to note that there has been no comment from Swift, and one would assume that Brownhills are or were Swifts biggest dealer. If, by chance Swift were one of the manufacturers that Brownhills have ceased trading with then my opinion would change immediately.
> Knowing the nightmares that owners have with foreign vans and spares, I would not rush to buy a German or French MH. I only own a CI because I know that Autotrail will sort things very efficiently.
> Gerry


Funny you should say that, I am in the process of changing away from Autotrail (after two Autotrail Cheyennes) to a foreign manufacturer.The build qualty, design and pre-delivery checks by Autotrail would need to improve a lot to even tempt me to look again. I would have little faith in Autotrail sorting out any CI difficulties when they have such a poor product and attitude themselves. They have been anything but efficient in our case. Just my peronal experience, hopefully yours will be better, but don't hold your breath.

Mixy


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

Mixy said:


> GerryD said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting to note that there has been no comment from Swift, and one would assume that Brownhills are or were Swifts biggest dealer. If, by chance Swift were one of the manufacturers that Brownhills have ceased trading with then my opinion would change immediately.
> Knowing the nightmares that owners have with foreign vans and spares, I would not rush to buy a German or French MH. I only own a CI because I know that Autotrail will sort things very efficiently.
> Gerry
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you should say that, I am in the process of changing away from Autotrail (after two Autotrail Cheyennes) to a foreign manufacturer.The build qualty, design and pre-delivery checks by Autotrail would need to improve a lot to even tempt me to look again. I would have little faith in Autotrail sorting out any CI difficulties when they have such a poor product and attitude themselves. They have been anything but efficient in our case. Just my peronal experience, hopefully yours will be better, but don't hold your breath.
> 
> Mixy
Click to expand...

Didn't even this release in December (from A/T's website) tempt you to stay with them Mixy?

"New Pdi Facility

!!Great News!!

The new pdi facility along side the existing Auto-Trail production plant has recently come online. The new £3 million facility which has been part of our expansion plan has been operational now for a few weeks. The new building will allow vehicles to be processed and prepared in much quicker and efficient manner."

Although I'd be happier if I was a potential A/T customer (I still lust after a Tracker EKS) if that last bit read 'The new building will allow vehicles to be processed and prepared in a much more thorough manner'. 'Quicker and efficient' don't really do it for me and smack of slapdash and cheaper.

Andy


----------



## 107166

As we do not know how and who pulled the strings with the old company, they should be given a chance to prove themselves

It is a fact that in retail it is impossible to satisfy all customers. 

We do not know why or how they got into trouble but it is a fair bet that having so many different manufacturers did not help. 

If I was in their position I would start with the service side. Offer the best workshop service in the UK for all marks and customers, whether the vans bought from them or not, would provide a solid base for selling new vans. 

Get rid of the stupid slogan "Europes largest" and replace with "Europes Best"

And finally, remember that from time to time it pays to compromise in some situations. Not always but sometimes.


----------



## parigby

Peter,


For the good of all, could not Swift apply a little bit of gentle persuasion to get Brownhills to join this forum. Afterall, l'm sure you would be the first to admit, joining has certainly benefitted Swift, as well as MHF members.

philip


----------



## GerryD

SwiftGroup said:


> They are still a Swift group dealer and will remain so despite all that has gone on they have Swifts and my support.They would do well to listen to all the comments made on the Forum good and bad an act on them.Peter.


Peter,
Your comments are reassuring. We know that Brownhills watch the forum and hope that they take notice.
Gerry


----------



## GerryD

Mixy said:


> Funny you should say that, I am in the process of changing away from Autotrail (after two Autotrail Cheyennes) to a foreign manufacturer.The build qualty, design and pre-delivery checks by Autotrail would need to improve a lot to even tempt me to look again. I would have little faith in Autotrail sorting out any CI difficulties when they have such a poor product and attitude themselves. They have been anything but efficient in our case. Just my peronal experience, hopefully yours will be better, but don't hold your breath.
> 
> Mixy


Mixy,
This is my second CI, having had a Swift in between. I have always found Steve Smith in AutoTrail after sales very good and he puts an awful lot of pressure on Italy to get things done. Our only issue was the first Dealer, who went on making things worse. Fortunately we changed to Brownhills when we bought our Swift and have never regretted it.
Gerry


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

It seems to have all gone quiet on this subject.

Has the heat and steam dissipated?

The poll is only open for 10 days so you've only got around 7 days left to add your four pen'orth.

Andy


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

Bump!

If you haven't voted on this poll there are only four more days left.

Andy


----------



## 112071

*Brownhills poor customer relations*

I simply cannot accept that Tom Booth can go to press assuring customers that they will support the warranty and deposits, with my own experiences recently.

I have had countless letters unanswered, even of late several registered letters as suggested by the NCC - none have been replied to. So much for their false assurances! They need educating about customer care in order to survive!


----------



## Sonesta

I know Briarose has had to take her brand new Swift Bolero to another Fiat dealer as Brownhills informed her they are not able to carry out any Fiat warranty or recall work at the moment. Briarose also needed some warranty work doing to the habitation side of their Bolero, due to a leak etc and when she rang Brownhills to book it in for repair, she was also told by the same girl answering the phone, that they could not do any Swift warranty work either. Briarose rang around a few other local motorhome dealers and they all claim that they are not authorised to do Swift warranty work and Couplands of Louth, although are Swift dealers themselves, flatly refuse to do any warranty work on motohomes that were purchased elsewhere. 

My friend rang Swift to voice her concerns and was informed by Swift that the information the girl at Brownhills had told her about the Swift warranty side was incorrect and was told that Brownhills will have to carry out the warranty work. Makes you wonder why the receptionist at Brownhills is going around telling customers that they can't do it doesn't it? Seems a serious error to make in my eyes and is certainly extremely bad staff training and I hope Swift have contacted Tom Booth to inform him that the receptionist is giving out such wrong information to their Swift customers? I know my friend has been understandably quite concerned about all this and when you spend a lot of money on a new vehicle, you do not expect so many problems with the dealer you bought it from do you? 

So far the new look Brownhills have not made a very good start have they and it all looks rather shaky to me as yet! Still a valuable lesson has been learnt and I daresay my friend and others who have been let down will choose to buy elsewhere if ever they decide to change vehicles in the future and unless the 'new' Brownhills really works hard at rebuilding customer confidence they are definitely on a slippery slope from what I can see.

Sue


----------



## emental

We are having a complete nightmare at the moment with major problems/damage to our brand new swift voyager collected 2 weeks prior to the administration fiasco, but can't go into detail at the moment. All I can say is the new Brownhills promises in their press releases to honour all warranties and deposits and improve customer care are a complete and utter joke!


----------



## 106410

I took my van into Brownhills, Newark on 1st May and I would love to say all the good things about them, but it was the same old faces and the same old attitude. They have not got back to me as requested and it looks like its going to court. I don't want to say much more as they may(hoping) get back to me this week with a solution and if its agreeable I will be the first to congratulate them but....lets wait and see before I give you my vote. L.


----------



## emental

I can't go into detail because we are looking going through legal proceedings too however Brownhills tell us Brownhills Motorhomes (Newark) Limited and Brownhills Group are in receivership and the 'new' Browhnills did not take on any of the liabilities! What does that tell you about their new 'customer care' and their pledge to honour all warranties and deposits!


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

emental said:


> I can't go into detail because we are looking going through legal proceedings too however Brownhills tell us Brownhills Motorhomes (Newark) Limited and Brownhills Group are in receivership and the 'new' Browhnills did not take on any of the liabilities! What does that tell you about their new 'customer care' and their pledge to honour all warranties and deposits!


Correct me if I am wrong but I remember a Press Release which clearly stated that the *'new' Brownhills were categorically going to honour all past promises/warranties and payments made to the old company *(which went bust owing millions to suppliers)

Now we have had MH owners calling us and saying Brownhills will not do warranty work.................

Any one with a Swift product can call us and we will assist wherever possible subject to our own customers naturally having first priority.

Regards

Peter


----------



## emental

Apparently liabilities (when it is going to cost them!) are separate issues to honouring all warranties and deposits! So if you have an issue like us with a motorhome collected before the administrators and it is serious they have a get out handy clause.


----------



## Briarose

Sonesta said:


> I know Briarose has had to take her brand new Swift Bolero to another Fiat dealer as Brownhills informed her they are not able to carry out any Fiat warranty or recall work at the moment. Briarose also needed some warranty work doing to the habitation side of their Bolero, due to a leak etc and when she rang Brownhills to book it in for repair, she was also told by the same girl answering the phone, that they could not do any Swift warranty work either. Briarose rang around a few other local motorhome dealers and they all claim that they are not authorised to do Swift warranty work and Couplands of Louth, although are Swift dealers themselves, flatly refuse to do any warranty work on motohomes that were purchased elsewhere.
> 
> My friend rang Swift to voice her concerns and was informed by Swift that the information the girl at Brownhills had told her about the Swift warranty side was incorrect and was told that Brownhills will have to carry out the warranty work. Makes you wonder why the receptionist at Brownhills is going around telling customers that they can't do it doesn't it? Seems a serious error to make in my eyes and is certainly extremely bad staff training and I hope Swift have contacted Tom Booth to inform him that the receptionist is giving out such wrong information to their Swift customers? I know my friend has been understandably quite concerned about all this and when you spend a lot of money on a new vehicle, you do not expect so many problems with the dealer you bought it from do you?
> 
> So far the new look Brownhills have not made a very good start have they and it all looks rather shaky to me as yet! Still a valuable lesson has been learnt and I daresay my friend and others who have been let down will choose to buy elsewhere if ever they decide to change vehicles in the future and unless the 'new' Brownhills really works hard at rebuilding customer confidence they are definitely on a slippery slope from what I can see.
> 
> Sue


 Hi just to add that the first time we rang we were told that they couldn't do any FIAT warranty work although the SWIFT side they would have had a look at BUT everytime we rang after that we were put on hold for ages. In the end my Husband rang SWIFT who have now confirmed that Brownhills COULDN'T do the FIAT work. But insisted that the habitation work should be carried out and they would chase Brownhills up etc. Swift were going to actually ring us back to check that we were happy...........but they haven't rang us back on this occasion either.

I actually left a post for Swift on here if they were happy for us to have the couple of habitation bits done locally (would it affect our warranty) and we would pay for them as it will cost us less than in fuel going to Newark and back, but again the post hasn't been answered so perhaps Swift are on holiday right now.

We just got fed up of ringing Brownhills and no joy, pity Couplands of Louth weren't more helpful as we might have used them next time if we change the motorhome ever.

The Fiat work has now been carried out at a Fiat dealer in Lincoln which we are happy with...............and what a difference talking to the service manager there to Brownhills, he is very helpful and kept us updated with phone calls etc so well done to him. Brownhills for some reason always make you feel uncomfortable on the phone.


----------



## WingPete

*Converse experience*

I have had work done since the change of owners, and still get calls answered promply, plus calls back when person required is not available. The have promised to honour all the former firms warranty issues and continue with their "club" scheme for owners.
Needed a new marker light lens 2 weeks ago. A phone call to Canterbury got them sending me a replacement lens within a week.
Can't complain about that, can you ?


----------



## emental

Over the past 3 years we have bought 3 new motorhomes from Brownhills in our family as my parents have a motorhome too. Up until April this year we have been staunch supporters of Brownhills and always defended them, however in fairness I guess we have been lucky to have bought motorhomes that were relatively problem free. 

Is it acceptable to buy a brand new motorhome and discover it is not what you ordered and is badly damaged? Then to be fobbed off with the company we bought it from is in receivership? Why should we accept a repaired motorhome when it is brand new?

In addition to this my parents have been waiting for Brownhills to get back to them regarding a warranty issue on their motorhome for months, every time she calls it either rings for ages and goes unobtainable or she leaves a message and no one returns the calls. She has also tried emailing, but no reply.

None of this fills you with confidence that there is any change and if anything it seems to have got worse since the MBO, all the promises so far have been empty.


----------



## bigfoot

I went to Kirkham to look at some Hymers they still appear to be selling them. I was quoted for a new 544sl £3.5k off. Later in another location I was told they owe local suppliers a lot, one in particular about £45k. The same source also told me that Hymer had withdrawn the agency. I don't know if any of the above statements are correct. But it has stopped me in my tracks.
All I can say is MMMMMMM.


----------



## bognormike

Was it about Richard Nixon that somebody posed the question "would you buy a used car from this man?". :wink:


----------



## 107634

*BROWNHILLS*

HI WE BOUGHT OUR MOTORHOME FROM BROWNHILLS DURHAM LAST NOVEMBER HAD A FEW PROMBLEMS BUT IT WAS ALL PUT RIGHT STAFF ARE VERY GOOD AND HELPFUL LETS HOPE IT CONTINUES


----------



## 106410

Hi Hobbyist, Lets hope the good relations stay on track. If you bought new or the 2 year warranty is due to expire make sure you read all my posts otherwise you will be doing 12 rounds, gloves off with the dealer.


----------



## ChrisWade

*Drop the subject*

To answer the question: Yes, I'd have no hesitation whatsover, buying again from Brownhills. Both Birtley (Northeast) and Newark have been great with me.

Now, Mr Moderator, if you're watching ... how about dropping (or moderating) all this anti-Brownhills stuff? MHF is beginning to look like an anti-Brownhills pressure ggroup, and it's becoming embarrassing.


----------



## bognormike

*Re: Drop the subject*



Fireman said:


> Now, Mr Moderator, if you're watching ... how about dropping (or moderating) all this anti-Brownhills stuff? MHF is beginning to look like an anti-Brownhills pressure ggroup, and it's becoming embarrassing.


What would you suggest? Only allow the positive posts? It is embarrassing that Brownhills have got into this state, not that there are negative posts on here. For instance if they had satisfied the majority of their customers, there would not be the number of negative posts about them. It could be argued that if they had satisfied their customers fully in the past few years, the old company would not have gone into administration; but then we don't know the details of how that came about, so I am not going to try to speculate.....

:roll:


----------



## 92859

*BH*

Greetings,



> how about dropping (or moderating) all this anti-Brownhills stuff? MHF is beginning to look like an anti-Brownhills pressure ggroup, and it's becoming embarrassing.


The views by members on this represent the facts of each persons dealings with a company be it good or bad, it would not be in the interest of the members if they only portrayed positive posts like some magazines.

The old adage goes "if you do what you always did, you will have what you have always had!"

In my opinion (and that of many others) as far as Brownhills are concerned this still stands.

I believe we had a lucky escape not purchasing a second motorhome from them


----------



## javea

Correct me if I am wrong but I remember a Press Release which clearly stated that the [b said:


> 'new' Brownhills were categorically going to honour all past promises/warranties and payments made to the old company [/b](which went bust owing millions to suppliers)
> 
> Peter


The June Caravan Club magazine has a brief mention of the management buyout and quotes 'a company spokesman said' :-

We would like to reassure our customers that the management have undertaken to honour all previous [/B]Brownhills warranties* and deposits already paid on vehicles.

This seems to very a very specific statement and clearly refers only to their own warranties which are probably backed by insurance, although I have no confirmation of this.*


----------



## averhamdave

I live on the outskirts of Newark, know people who work there, know companies that deal with them and consider the negative comments on this forum to generally be justified.

My father (in his 70's) bought a new Compass from them about 5 years ago - aftersales service - nightmare.

They are Autotrail dealers but I travelled 120 miles to buy mine from Simpsons in Gt Yarmouth. What a contrast.

I could relay several local stories about the company but won't, there's little to be gained as most forum users know what they are letting themselves in for by going there. Those with good experiences should just count themselves lucky I think.


----------



## Sonesta

*Re: Drop the subject*



Fireman said:


> To answer the question: Yes, I'd have no hesitation whatsover, buying again from Brownhills. Both Birtley (Northeast) and Newark have been great with me.
> 
> Now, Mr Moderator, if you're watching ... how about dropping (or moderating) all this anti-Brownhills stuff? MHF is beginning to look like an anti-Brownhills pressure ggroup, and it's becoming embarrassing.


Hi Fireman,

I think all members and posters are free to post as they see fit regarding their own personal experiences with Brownhills and you are a shining example of this freedom of choice. You have clearly demonstrated that you were able to post your comments as freely as anyone else is able to do and that is the true beauty of this and no doubt many other moderated forums. You cannot really have a forum where admin only permit posters to submit positive posts about a particular company as that would not be helpful to anyone would it? I think the fact that there are more negative reports than positive ones speaks volumes and indicates that there is definitely no smoke without fire!

I think despite your obvious concerns, the moderators will step in and remove or lock posts if they truly feel a post is untrue or in any way improper but folk sharing their genuine experiences I assume, does not warrant serious moderation.

I am sure there must be satisfied as well as dissatisfied Brownhills customers around but sadly not many of them have chosen to come forward on this forum as yet and for every positive post there appears to be far more negative ones and sadly the moderators have no control of over that have they - surely they cannot be held accountable for the lack of Brownhills supporters?

Sue


----------



## 101405

*Brownhills*

Discover Leisure has bought the Assets of Brownhills canock. also owns Barrons and Harringtons. Westcroft American M/H (Brownhills) has moved to newark . Brownhills did get Awards at the nec in feb for the Rapido brand so it must be doing something right,


----------



## duxdeluxe

On tuesday we called in at Brownhills Newark to buy some spares and to have a nose around. The people in the parts department were all charming, cheerful and very helpful - when the lady went to get the bits that we needed, two other employees on their way in asked if we were being looked after. The feeling of being looked after left us feeling very positive. In the showroom we were asked once if we needed help and left to have a good nose around.

We departed in a better mood than when we arrived.


----------



## Sonesta

*Re: Brownhills*



silversurfa said:


> Brownhills did get Awards at the nec in feb for the Rapido brand so it must be doing something right,


Fingers crossed silversurfa that they are doing something right as a lot of us have spent an awful lot of our hard earned money with them and bought brand new motorhomes (including us) and if things do improve we will all be very happy bunnies indeed.

I can only speak for myself here but if the new management do manage to turn things around and customer feedback starts to become more and more positive I know we for one would be prepared to give them another chance. I really used to enjoy our trips over to their Newark branch but sadly one problem too many took us seeking solutions elsewhere - so for us personally, until such time that we hear more favourable reports we will continue to take our business and any warranty issues we may have to someone we can trust and with whom we have confidence in. But I never say NEVER!

Sue


----------



## bognormike

especially for Fireman - there are threads from members with positive responses to service from the Brownhills group

:wink: 

hymer uk thread


----------



## emental

Our experience when we collected our new motorhome 2 weeks prior to receivership was also fantastic from the staff in the parts department and also from the technicians who helped us out with some teething problems.

HOWEVER when we returned home and discovered damage and build history of the motorhome things went from bad to worse and this was due to the attitude of the DIRECTORS of Brownhills who made lots of promises that materialized to nothing. We have had to take the motorhome back to the manufacturers to get the repairs sorted but nothing can be done with regards it not being what we ordered.

In total we have lost 8 weeks not being able to use the motorhome which is a lot of lost weekends when you use it every weekend. Plus had to cancel our weeks hols this week. We feel very sad and let down by Brownhills and do feel very bitter and you cannot help but want to air your experience when you read these posts. As for moderating it so that you can only post positive comments....hmmmm....that would be misleading wouldn't it?


----------



## ChrisWade

*Choice or Vendetta?*

Thanks for the responses, folks. Perhaps a brief clarification would help? I think it's great that this forum encourages the sharing of experiences. This is what enables us, the customers, to have more of an informed choice about where to spend our considerable outlay. At some point on the scale of articulation, however, a free and valid expression becomes an attack or a positive attempt to influence others.

This is where I see the Moderator stepping in to try to ensure a balance, so that the forum doesn't become a lobbying soapbox. Generally speaking, I think the Moderators do a very good job here, but I personally sense the balance tipping. Maybe the weight of anti-Brownhills content could warrant either drawing a line under it for a while or changing the focus of the debate. Is there, for example, a topic inviting people to express how great Lowdham's (name chosen at random) service is? A vote on the performance of all dealers might perhaps show Brownhills to under perform (though not in my case), but it may show a broader perspective.

I greatly sympathise with those who've had a bad experience from a dealer. At one time or another I guess we all have.


----------



## 92859

*BH*

Greetings,



> Is there, for example, a topic inviting people to express how great Lowdham's (name chosen at random) service is?


You choose your topic and any member can post, there are in fact several posts relating to good service form several companies.

Although Brownhills made us stay in our brand new motorhome in the middle of winter with nothing working and unable to do a thing for two days and the fact that we had problem after problem, culminating in the downpour of water into the habitation area and drenching everything is sight, then the repair they made compromised the structure of the vehicle, we still praised them for the things they did get right...................

.....................and after "speaking to Tom" (personally) we were prepared to give them a second chance by purchasing a further motorhome from them, unfortunately as reported in previous posts this did not happen, and we consider ourselves very lucky we purchased elsewhere.

With a new management structure things may have improved, but it is the same old management with the same old ethics and you have seen the same old problems people have had since the buy out!

Need we say more...............


----------



## averhamdave

*BH*

Yes I should make clear, in addition to my previous posting about the company some other more positive views:

Living locally, we regularly visit the Newark branch, maybe once every 3 weeks. We buy our accessories from the shop and find the shop well stocked, prices competitive and staff very pleasant. I buy my gas there also and use a bit in my business so gas collection visits are also frequent, again good service.

We visit to look around their stock motorhomes and in particular new models. We are not freeloaders as we always spend something and usually have lunch in the restaurant - again good service, smiling faces.

I know people who work on service - good competent people.

THE PROBLEM COULD BE WITH THEIR MANAGEMENT, SEEMINGLY A PROFIT CENTRE BASED CULTURE WITH EVERY DEPARTMENT APPARENTLY OUT FOR ITSELF AND PRESSURE BROUGHT ABOUT BECAUSE THEY NEVER APPEAR TO BE MAKING MONEY.


----------



## gaspode

*Re: Choice or Vendetta?*



Fireman said:


> This is where I see the Moderator stepping in to try to ensure a balance


Hi Fireman

Unfortunately you've completely misunderstood the process of moderation on MHF. Unlike a TV show where the programme makers seek to achieve a balanced view on a subject, the best internet forums allow their members to decide where the balance lies - without interference or censorship as far as possible. On MHF we moderate posts which are offensive, abusive, insulting to other members or obviously untrue. We aren't here to uphold the reputation of traders or to pontificate on the rights or wrongs of any issue. We're not legal experts either, just laymen volunteers who hopefully possess enough common sense to keep the forum well organised and informative. If a member complains about any post by using the "Report Post" facility we will try to make a judgement based on the complaint and if found justified we will remove the post. We will then either report our actions to that member or if considered necessary reply on the forum.

The opinions on MHF are those of its members, not of the forum staff. If they choose to berate a commercial organisation then it's up to them, we don't delete or discourage negative posts because we have any vested commercial interests, that's been the basis for the success of MHF and that's how it should continue.

Having said all that, moderators are also members so will sometimes express their personal opinions in a thread just the same as any other member.


----------



## 108125

We have recently bought from Brownhills - our second one from them. On both occasions the sales staff were helpful and friendly. When we were offered finance we said No and this was accepted both times. However, both salesmen have now gone, so we shall see what happens next time (if there is a next time). I find the main problem is in the Aftersales dept. They have a bored, "so what, it's only a job" kind of attitude and I hate having to talk to them. They often say they will ring me back but have always failed to do so. It is always down to me to keep chasing them. We were on the Overnight facility a short time ago and everyone we spoke to had a bad tale to tell - some were real horror stories.
I would suggest if Brownhills really want to turn things around they should get one of their senior managers to pose as a customer on the Overnight and start talking to customers, and listening to what they have to say. Oh, and they could do worse than read (contribute even!) to this forum
I'm voting No because I just can't see things getting any better


----------



## Briarose

duxdeluxe said:


> On tuesday we called in at Brownhills Newark to buy some spares and to have a nose around. The people in the parts department were all charming, cheerful and very helpful - when the lady went to get the bits that we needed, two other employees on their way in asked if we were being looked after. The feeling of being looked after left us feeling very positive. In the showroom we were asked once if we needed help and left to have a good nose around.
> 
> We departed in a better mood than when we arrived.


Hi I assume by parts department you mean the shop :?: if so I can add that I have found the staff in there very nice and helpful too. I don't suppose I have really thought of the shop as Brownhills if you see what I mean though..............when I think of Brownhills now it is the after sales service more than anything.


----------



## 112071

I would not like to see any form of moderator control on greviences and bad experiences of dealers etc.
I bought a Rotec 560 from Brownhills of Canterbury last year and have numerous problems. The staff were poorly motivated, work standards appalling, customer relations even worst. In 20 years of caravanning I have never experienced anything like this nightmare.
There has been a degree of comfort in the knowledge that others had had worst experiences reading through this and other forums.
Following legal advice from Trading Standards, I sent several registered letters, NONE were replied to. My many phone calls were also ignored and return calls not made! If matters had been accepted when I first reported them I could have had a guarantee refund from my credit-card company, but know thanks to their appalling attitude the regulatory 6 months have passed and I can claim nothing. What happened to Tom Booth's promises as reported in the press?
I am now dealing direct with TEC of Germany and it would seem that there are now few dealerships in the UK, although Geist is an option. Being based in Kent severly restricts any servicing and warranty repair options as there appear none in the south of England!
I for one feel that any potential customers of Brownhills should be fully aware of the sort of company they could be dealing with, in my opinion, they are a disgrace.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

Harriflex said:


> Being based in Kent severly restricts any servicing and warranty repair options as there appear none in the south of England!
> I for one feel that any potential customers of Brownhills should be fully aware of the sort of company they could be dealing with, in my opinion, they are a disgrace.


Hi Harry,

Whilst we cannot carry out any work for free on Rotec's unless it is for items that we are servicing agents for like Truma etc.

However if you have an insurance based warranty that has *been paid for and registered* we may be able to, depends on the warranty.

If we can assist you in rectifying problems, please feel free to give us a call.

Regards


----------



## duxdeluxe

Briarose said:


> duxdeluxe said:
> 
> 
> 
> On tuesday we called in at Brownhills Newark to buy some spares and to have a nose around. The people in the parts department were all charming, cheerful and very helpful - when the lady went to get the bits that we needed, two other employees on their way in asked if we were being looked after. The feeling of being looked after left us feeling very positive. In the showroom we were asked once if we needed help and left to have a good nose around.
> 
> We departed in a better mood than when we arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi I assume by parts department you mean the shop :?: if so I can add that I have found the staff in there very nice and helpful too. I don't suppose I have really thought of the shop as Brownhills if you see what I mean though..............when I think of Brownhills now it is the after sales service more than anything.
Click to expand...

No - it was the parts department. The shop was closed.

However, I will not be going back in a hurry after reading about the van apparently dropped off the ramp


----------



## wiseyloo

Bought our first motorhome (Pioneer Magellan) from Brownhills in 2003. they couldn't do enough for us. In 2007 we went to the NEC to buy our next motorhome. Went with the impression that we were going to buy a Chausson from somewhere in Somerset, and came home having ordered a Radipdo from, guess where, Brownhills again. 

We waited from february till august for our new motorhome, and I really felt that we were being let down with the wait. Eventually fetched our new pride and joy at the beginning of august. A bit disappointed with the PDI, and the way we were shown how the motorhome "works". In fact still don't know how half of the gadgets work, but that is down to lack of understanding on our part, but we are getting there.

Had quite a few hiccups with the rapido, but absolutely love it to bits, and as we said when we ordered it, that we have always wanted a rapido, and if we didn't have one then we would never have one. 

Yes, I would buy from Brownhills. if the deal was right.
:roll:


----------



## 112071

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Harriflex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being based in Kent severly restricts any servicing and warranty repair options as there appear none in the south of England!
> I for one feel that any potential customers of Brownhills should be fully aware of the sort of company they could be dealing with, in my opinion, they are a disgrace.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Harry,
> 
> Whilst we cannot carry out any work for free on Rotec's unless it is for items that we are servicing agents for like Truma etc.
> 
> However if you have an insurance based warranty that has *been paid for and registered* we may be able to, depends on the warranty.
> 
> If we can assist you in rectifying problems, please feel free to give us a call.
> 
> Regards
Click to expand...

 

The Warranty details were backed by T.E.C and contained within their handbook. Katrina (after sales manager)in the German office has asked me to get a quote from you for repairs to the bodywork corrosion blisters. Whilst they advise that annual servicing should be dealt with by an authorised LMC or TEC contract (Geist dealership)!? I will try to get over to you asap. Many thanks for your kind interest.

_Mod edit: post re-edited for clarification_


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

Hi Harry,

Look forward to seeing you

Regards

Peter


----------

